# Big Walnut = morse road north to dam



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just wanted to share, Samllies destroying buzbaits, from Morse road bridge up to the dam. Averaged 10" on up. To lazy to uplaod a pic to a host.. Thanks to the wife for letting me bug out for a few hours!


-Thomas


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

He dosnt even see it coming!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

congrats. there's an upload option of the 'go advanced' posting page.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Powerman1000, Good info!. Now get ready for some people on here that are going to blast you for giving out that spot. Don't worry about them Thomas, its still a free country.

BassBlaster, Love your signature!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice work powerman.
It's actually nice to see some reports come across.

It doesn't seem as busy here as it did this Spring.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

hang_loose said:


> BassBlaster, Love your signature!


Thanks!! Many, maybe even most dont seem to get it.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> Powerman1000, Good info!. Now get ready for some people on here that are going to blast you for giving out that spot. Don't worry about them Thomas, its still a free country.


OGF country aint free though.... Well ok,, the only things on OGF country that are free is the babysittin and free fresh lies from fishnwithjoe...


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

I used to sneak in there as a kid just north of the lowhead dam at the treatment plant. (Grew up right there on Broadview Rd). Getting in there with a bike is one thing, but where would someone park without pissing off the locals?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> OGF country aint free though.... Well ok,, the only things on OGF country that are free is the babysittin and free fresh lies from fishnwithjoe...


Dude, you forgot about fishing private ponds.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> Dude, you forgot about fishing private ponds.


Everyone should know that, mean come on we have Proangler aka the "PondPRO" on here. Everyone should know by now you have freedom to fish private ponds on OGF country, if not Proangler would'nt be livin up to his name


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Took the time to find the upload option  The green measure next to it is just shy of 8" in length. Slawterr - As far as parking goes, I parked at the Skilken building (next to CVS). Didn't look like any of the buildings tennants worked Sunday so no hassle there.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice fish.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

I have parked there also, but always fished south from Morse. I would love to get to the pool above the dam but can't find any way in. I think you would have to float down from the north.

Nice smallie!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Floating down, you have Cherry Bottom Park as an access point. There's also a tiny "public" acces point you could slip a canoe through above the dam...but I won't even try and describe that on a public forum. Do you have a yak or canoe hogjerker?


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

CherryBottom Park - I drive by there all the time and never have been back there. I've seen the gate thats accross the front of it but could not find a place to park. I'm assuming there's access to the creek there? I've not been south of the brdige yet but plan to go sometime this week.

-T


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

It has been yrs ago but there was access off of sunbury rd coming from morse rd shortly after the overpass that goes over sunbury rd, there is a party house there or use to be anyways. Also Stygler had pull offs yrs ago I am betting not so much anymore, Red at Reds Tree Farm use to let a few of us park there cost us a cpl frosty ones at The Mug n Jug


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Power-south to Gahanna is my favorite part of Big Nut.

Mush-no. strictly bank and wade. I've google mapped the park and it looks like quite a hike from parking to the creek. But I have never tried it.


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

For access south of Morse, you can make a right off of Morse on to CherryBottom and park at Acadamy park and walk accross the fields to the creek and gain access there. As far as above the dam thru Cherry Bottom park, I've yet to find access into the park other than the gated entrance off of Cherry Bottom (which is always shut) I drove down Wyandotte the other evening and couldn't find any access into the park back in that neighborhood. If anyone has any suggestions I'd appreciate them (really want to try the deeper hole above the damn)

Thanks,

-T


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hitting up Big Walnut again for some smallie action tomorrow morning. Going to check out access from Acadamy park (south of Morse) and some spots suggested to me for access above the Cherry Bottom dam. Will post what I find once I hit the office desk (have to do something to pass the time till the day ends)

-T


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Anxiously awaiting your report! I have Fri, Sat, and Sun off. Plan to get out and hit it up.


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hog - Due to an unexpected home repair emergency I wasn't able to get out and actually fish, however I did scout the spots I was going to start my creek walk from. The party house off of Sunbury rd. was all gated up with signs warning of surveilance gear etc. up everywhere. Just north of there is the Capital City Baptist church with a path that leads down to the rear of their property which goes up to the creek. Noone was at the church at the time and I walked down and back from the creek with no issues. This is probaly a little over a mile north of the dam, but you can probably wade accross the creek and cut thru Cherry Bottom park to get down to the area behind the damn quicker.
Checked out an access spot south of the Morse Rd. bridge, Acadamy Park. This is on the right hand side of Cherry Bottom Road, south of Morse. It's a little bit of a walk accross the baseball diamonds but not to bad, From the little walk and wade I took from there, looks like some decent holes. 
I'll be headed out Saturday and sunday for a few hours each day. If you want to hook up and teach me a thing or two, would be nice. (I'm just coming back to fishing after like 15 - 20 years) PM me if you're interested.

Thomas


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW! Just got back from probably the worst wade of my entire life! Actually found a pretty easy access to the 'Nut above the pool. But there was absolutely no bank to fish from and 2 steps off the bank and you were chest deep. Walked south towards the dam. Took me an hour to go 200 yds. Very few casts (did catch 1 LM). Decided I didn't want to wade back, so I climbed the bank to the fence that surrounds the treatment plant. I thought it might be an easier walk by following the fence row......Wrong! An hour walk back through thorn bushes and scrub thistles.

Definitely worth a float though. Alot of structure with rocks and downed trees. Easily fishable from a yak. A little work to put in where I went in, but doable.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

had a few days like that at least you werent chest deep with the level slowly rising and logs flowing by you and having to bounce diagonally down river to get to car and now you know whats up man


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hog- Where did you put in if you don't mind me asking? Tomorrow I will be putting in either at the Skilken building and wading back north towards the damn or putting in from Acadamy park and heading south. On a side note, I took my lunch up at Heritage park off of Cleveland ave today. Walked back to Alum creek and look around (didn't have my gear, wife took my car this a.m. before I could swap it to my car.) But has anyone fished in that area? Never fished up there and wondered if anyone had (would be nice to pop out for an hour and get some hooks wet on lunch.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i always drive down cherry bottom and think to myself "dammit, there is absolutely nowhere to park!". and im willing to bet the action extends south of morse rd. too. ive seen some crazy smallie action when i was eating at old bag of nails.


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Powerman - I sent you a pm. Did you make it out?


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hog - did make it out yesterday but not before seeing your PM. Accessing the creek from acadamy park is doable. You need to access it from the furthest field from the parking lot or you'll end up walking through an $%^&^% of briars and thick bush. 
I got to the creek around 8:30 and had action right away. The area I was in had alot of calm pools off the riffles and the smallies were hitting me right on the boundry between the two. I caught a few small rock bass 5-6"(at least thats thats they looked like) and a good amount of smallies. I didn't have my measuring stick with me so I used my rod as a reference. Smallest was probably 10" with the largest being a PB for me coming in 15-16". Then the cheap reel that got me back into fishing broke... So after about two hours I was done fishing and driving to my brothers to pick up all of my gear I had left with him after my divorce many moons ago... 
Question for the pros... While wading in the creek and I come accross long stretches of deeper water where the creek widens and the current seems to slow down, what sort of technique, lure should I be employing in this area of the creek to produce results? I ask as I know there has to be fish in these areas as I have seen them from the bank or seen them jumping as I was approaching the area... Advice please... 

Thanks in advance,

Thomas


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

maybe a weightless fluke


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Willieg89 and I got out last night and again this morning in a Northern part of Big walnut, hit a few holes and riffles while we waded downstream and got a few right off the bat, same thing happened this morning. Here are a few pictures of some of the first smallie action in a while for the both of us.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

nice fish fellas!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

a legit south access point is .....

i believe its woodside green park...
south on stygler past red &sons, 1st left, 1st left again, park, head down path on left, there you go...watch out for poison ivy....
post pics...good luck


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I have accessed the Big Walnut by Woodside Green Park. It is a nice area with plenty of places to park and a path that leads right up to the creek. I usually wade down stream from there. Have caught some decent smallies in that area...


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Depending on the weather, I will be wading this weekend on Saturday or Sunday. I'm planning on wading from just a little south of this park down to the Golf course or thereabouts. If anyone is interested in joining me, can PM me or post here and we can set it up. Looking forward to some nice smallie action and maybe meeting some OGF members!

-Thomas


----------

